# Anyone want to sneak some snows in SE SoDak?



## AdamG (Feb 24, 2009)

I live in central Union County, SD. (near Spink) The birds are really starting to move in to the area in good numbers. I don't really have much in the way of decoys (for snows) but would love to harvest some (for the meat) Anyone interested in trying to sneak some over the next few days or hunt over decoys? Let me know ASAP! 
Best Regards, - Adam G.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

OOh boy!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Seen this when it first came out. Was suprised it took this long!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

LEGAL is LEGAL.......Rub my name threw the mud but if I was in Sodak Id love to hunt with ya......Jumpn or Decoyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAVE AT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamG (Feb 24, 2009)

All of you who look down on people who are sneaking snows need to grow up. I honestly don't know what your problem is. You all have this chip on your shoulder (like you're better than everyone else) and it's really starting to tick me off. 
I've never smoked, done drugs, or drink. I don't even swear! I don't break the law. I attend church every Sunday (unless I'm hunting). I've even been told I'm a pretty nice guy. I have helped to raise hundreds of thousands of dollars for habitat restoration projects and I even have two named after me! So before you start posting ":eyeroll:" at me maybe you should consider the following. 
First, it is legal .....do you know why? It is to reduce their population (pretty much by what ever means possible). They are destroying their arctic nesting grounds because through grubbing, they are melting the permafrost. This changes the vegetation and causes many of the young snow geese starve to death. If you'd like to keep hunting good numbers of snows in the future, we need to keep the population from crashing. Haven't any of you ever seen what happens when raccoons get overpopulated? All of a sudden, - no raccoons (usually because some disease decimates the population) I don't want to see that happen to the snow geese .....just like I'm sure you don't. With Obama wanting to tax or ban us out of our guns and ammo we all need to realize we are on the same side. 
Second - in these difficult economic times, I am trying to provide for my wife and kids. Money is tight. Meat is expensive. ....and now shells are expensive too. I have shot thousands of birds over decoys. I love it more than anything in the world! .....(it is second only to my family of course). So if I have to ground pound some geese to save money and put food on the table for my family then I'm going to do it while I can. ....and anyone who has a problem with it can :******:


----------



## honkerslayer (Jan 7, 2009)

well put it about time someone said that


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

If it is meat you are looking for then I'm sure you will get plenty of offers for it. In fact, could you use some around the 22nd?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

so when we sneakin on these????


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

couldn't have said it any better. also a good way to put a ton of meat in the freezer


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

couldn't have put it any better myself, and I'm usually a man of many words  I love how all the people that only will decoy now say if its for meat that they will give you their meat. Kinda shows some people go and kill as many as they can (which is great) but only if you use the meat. A little off subject but there is no reason to waste any game. If you don't want it,don't shoot it period.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

:beer: Wish I could join you. Good luck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ONly reason people look down upon it is because they are laying in a field 5 miles away relying on those birds to come off the roost and come to them..... But I will say this isn't as huge of a deal as canadas, or mallards. Many times people hunt migrators.

As for the fact that you are trying to save money by eating snows... Give me a break I could eat prime steak all year with just the money I spend on shells. Let alone a truck, trailer, decoys, guns, dogs, clothes, gas and so on. That is a very unfair comparison.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

AdamG, if your ever coming to east central SoDak, look me up. I'll go out with you. We can jump snows or decoy, whatever seems to be the best way to get down.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Had a nice sneek tonight me and dad shot 6 times and got 19, only 1 was a juvie, and by the way we found all of our cripples, thats what i got dogs for.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i sneak on em too, but rather decoy. just dont like it when i got birds working and someone unloads on them from a ditch....nothin agianst you, because i do it to. just sayin, in know you probly do, but make sure you have other hunters in mind


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope you are ALL done complaining about jump shooters. Poor Adam had no idea of the rath to be unleashed by all the decoy hunters. P&Y is right, it's those of us trying to decoy those flocks that get screwed by the jumpers. PERHAPS we can suggest pass shooting as an acceptable option to jumping?

I had to quit jumpin flocks a few years ago after Drakekiller threatened to quit fixing my guns and revoke my choke for such behavior!


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love to decoys the birds and i still sneak up on them too i think is more fun too to see 5+ birds fall in one shot and see all the geese too its all fun part of being outdoors :beer:


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Van Wey said:


> LEGAL is LEGAL.......Rub my name threw the mud but if I was in Sodak Id love to hunt with ya......Jumpn or Decoyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE AT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If I have the opportunity to sneak I'll do it. If I have the opportunity to hunt from a decoy spread, I'll do it. Clobber those geese!!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> ONly reason people look down upon it is because they are laying in a field 5 miles away relying on those birds to come off the roost and come to them..... But I will say this isn't as huge of a deal as canadas, or mallards. Many times people hunt migrators.quote]
> 
> ill agree with that on jumping the roost is no good at all. but sometimes jumpers help people in the decoys also... i've had people jumping geese around the area help and hurt decoying... i jump geese when i can to and i decoy. i like doing it both.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer a combination of both. I like to land them in my decoys.....then see if I can sneek out of my blind and bellycrawl through my rags to jump shoot them. Making your flagging holes in the side of your blind large enough to crawl through works wonderfully. If your not physically able to belly crawl then you may consider setting a cow decoy in front of your blind so its easier to get out of it without being seen. Then, just move the cow with you and jump em right out of the spread. There see.......cant we all just get along?!!!!


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

AdamG said:


> All of you who look down on people who are sneaking snows need to grow up. I honestly don't know what your problem is. You all have this chip on your shoulder (like you're better than everyone else) and it's really starting to tick me off.
> I've never smoked, done drugs, or drink. I don't even swear! I don't break the law. I attend church every Sunday (unless I'm hunting). I've even been told I'm a pretty nice guy. I have helped to raise hundreds of thousands of dollars for habitat restoration projects and I even have two named after me! So before you start posting ":eyeroll:" at me maybe you should consider the following.
> First, it is legal .....do you know why? It is to reduce their population (pretty much by what ever means possible). They are destroying their arctic nesting grounds because through grubbing, they are melting the permafrost. This changes the vegetation and causes many of the young snow geese starve to death. If you'd like to keep hunting good numbers of snows in the future, we need to keep the population from crashing. Haven't any of you ever seen what happens when raccoons get overpopulated? All of a sudden, - no raccoons (usually because some disease decimates the population) I don't want to see that happen to the snow geese .....just like I'm sure you don't. With Obama wanting to tax or ban us out of our guns and ammo we all need to realize we are on the same side.
> Second - in these difficult economic times, I am trying to provide for my wife and kids. Money is tight. Meat is expensive. ....and now shells are expensive too. I have shot thousands of birds over decoys. I love it more than anything in the world! .....(it is second only to my family of course). So if I have to ground pound some geese to save money and put food on the table for my family then I'm going to do it while I can. ....and anyone who has a problem with it can :ticked:


Im with ya all the way man u said everything word for word jsut how i would say it. you cant post nothin on here without someone throwin somethin back at yer face. n i have realized i have started doin it due to others doin it to me. n im sick of it. i remember when i first saw this site it was exactly what i was lookin for. turns out everyone thinks there better than the other n just laugh at ya just cuz u aint as good.


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

INhonker1 said:


> I prefer a combination of both. I like to land them in my decoys.....then see if I can sneek out of my blind and bellycrawl through my rags to jump shoot them. Making your flagging holes in the side of your blind large enough to crawl through works wonderfully. If your not physically able to belly crawl then you may consider setting a cow decoy in front of your blind so its easier to get out of it without being seen. Then, just move the cow with you and jump em right out of the spread. There see.......cant we all just get along?!!!!


Dude, we do the same thing! Except we use the little periscope thingies from the Army Surplus store and belly crawl through the decoy and use the periscope to keep tabs on the birds.


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention...one of the keys is to paint the scope as a goose head. We use the UV vision paint too! Mine is a blue ross....pretty cool!! They just think it's a goose popping its head up from feeding.


----------



## the wack stack (Mar 10, 2009)

I both decoy and sneak I love both but if we had to rely on decoys to reduce the population to where it needs to be we would be in big trouble!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a problem with everybody should decoy "only" hunters. Alot of these are guides you cant really sell a sneek. I believe those that say they sneek because they want to save the tundra is a bunch of goose /.;;'.,.. I think if you want to have the best harvest possible you do not burn the water or the feeding areas, take alook at the most succesful goose hunting operations, on say the missouri river. Decoying, sneeking and pass shooting can all do a burn. I believe pass shooting and decoying only the edge of a field will result in the most sucess for the longest period of time. That being said I would never outlaw sneeking it can be very exciting especially for the novice and young hunter this type of hunting is how many get started. I believe as many hunters mature they adopt the one shot one kill attitude no matter how it is done.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just go hunting people.

How many times.....


----------

